# IRC-Nachricht Regex



## Sogomn (14. Nov 2014)

Ich bin dabei, ein Regex-Pattern für die rohen IRC-Nachrichten zu finden. Das ist das erste mal, dass ich mit Regex irgendetwas mache, bin dementsprechend sehr unerfahren.

Welche Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt's beim folgenden Pattern?


```
^:?.+\\s.{1,15}\\s[0-9a-zA-Z\\s]*\\s:?.*$
```

Die Nachrichten sehen etwa so aus:


```
:sogomn!sogomn@sogomn.tmi.twitch.tv PRIVMSG #sogomn :This is a test
:sogomn!sogomn@sogomn.tmi.twitch.tv JOIN #sogomn
```


----------

